# Iron Sky



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone else come accross this film?
http://www.ironsky.net/


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

gordonpuk said:


> Anyone else come accross this film?
> http://www.ironsky.net/


Yes - Me 

Here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256963

It looks a hoot and I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## happmadison1978 (Jul 27, 2010)

+1 really looking forward to it. Been watching production develop for a year or so!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

So did anyone go to see it I've just watched and parts of it reminded of the blazing saddles humour with things like Albiniser and the the poster with "Black to the Moon Yes she can" lol


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Going to watch this soon


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Seen it the other night.

For a B-Movie it's pretty decent stuff, few good laughs too. The CGI was better than some films with much bigger budgets.

As long as you can switch off and not take it seriously, it's well worth a watch.


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

LOL! how strange... Its on now as we speak. Terrible.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep, cant wait to see it soon, Nazi's in space  :thumb:

At least the Mighty King tiger wont have any weight issues this time around :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Its so bad its good.

*Spoiler!*

_Seriously... the bit where the remade the hitler gets angry youtube videos was so cringe worthy but brilliant._


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

apmaman said:


> Its so bad its good.


This

I watched it, funny, but bad


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i just dont know about this.i seen people comparing it to blazing saddles,what an absolute slap in the face that is for blazing.its NO blazing saddles,believe me.its one of those that your either gonna laugh with right the way through,or swicth off 40 minutes in.very marmite this film imho,for me it was ok,dont understand the hype,but there are laughs to be had.mainly from the black guy in awkward situations.that blond girl is fit as hell though,dietze i believe her name is.


----------

